# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Freezing up or drawing a blank when a question is directed at you, but fine otherwise

## toaster little

When the question is directed at someone else and I'm allowed to chime into answer, I can answer just fine without getting all nervous.  Does anyone else experience anything like this or is it just me?

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Yeah, I tend to blank out and clam up most of the time when somebody puts me on the spot. Either that or I give out a less than eloquent response compared to what I normally would be able to muster. Makes me feel stupid and serves as a self-fulfilling prophecy for the aspect of social anxiety that makes me obsessively worry about how people perceive me. :/

----------


## L

Yes, makes me so angry with myself....just ugh

----------


## Antidote

Sort of but I'm often too hesitant to chime in as well.

----------


## whiteman

It Happens to me all the time. I actually took an IQ test administered by a psychologist(He asked every question) and I scored 30 points lower than when I took the test on my own. I'm even surprised I even scored 100 when the psychologist administered the test, because I can't even make change when I'm put on the spot, even though I can do upper level math on my own. The difference for me is being put on the spot. Time limits [BEEP] me up too. If I think I have all the time in the world, I excel, but if there is a time limit, I'm paralyzed.

----------


## Sagan

I know the answer in my mind. But am so unsure that I am correct I just freeze.

----------


## Chantellabella

I freeze depending on who I'm speaking with. I never freeze in front of kids, teens or young adults. But I will freeze in front of adults because I always think they disapprove about whatever it is I'm saying.

----------


## whiteman

Robert Deniro is the same way and he's somewhat of an accomplished actor-lol. It's why he doesn't give interviews. So there is even a creative genius who does not do well when he's put on the spot.

----------

